# [VIDEO][WIP]MIUI Booting on the Galaxy Nexus! DOWNLOAD



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Runs smooth, but some things are not working. This literally just booted about 2 minutes ago, so here's a list of everything that I cal tell so far:

USB Mass storage is not working
There are not softkeys (e.g. home, back, recent apps)
No ADB
SD Card is not recognized.
Brightness controls don't work.

THE ROM IS NOW IN ENGLISH!!

Trying to get soft keys working. Will post a nandroid once I do a few things.






Sorry for the bad quality. Filmed with an Xbox 360 webcam.

DOWNLOAD: http://www.tetradsof...roid_broken.zip (nandroid)

Everything that is listed as broken is still broken, this is just a taste.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Praying you're not trolling Webster








Long time man. Where you been


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Praying you're not trolling Webster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not trolling. Making a nandroid now.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Webst3r said:


> Not trolling. Making a nandroid now.


A blast from the past.


----------



## JonMS (Sep 24, 2011)

What miui are you using as a base?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

JonMS said:


> What miui are you using as a base?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


The one recently released for the Nexus S. I haven't contact the developers yet to see if it would be ok, to post this. If they have a problem I'll remove the link.


----------



## JonMS (Sep 24, 2011)

I wish I didn't just turn off my computer I'd love to give you a hand with this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Let me get ADB working then I'll post a nandroid.


----------



## JonMS (Sep 24, 2011)

Okay I'll give it a look after

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

gotta be kidding me. Made my morning. Good news man. Look forward to see what comes from this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

ROM is now in English, working on SoftKeys and ADB now.


----------



## cboger (Jul 27, 2011)

borat

very excite!

/borat


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

awesome to see such progress on this phone in a matter of days


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Still working on ADB. Going out for the day. Adding SoftKeys might be tricky since all of that is in the SystemUI.apk. When I get back hopefully there will be so more people online to help out.


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

What's good dude!! Hey I'm thinking maybe we get down on this together?? I got MIUI working on the HTC Thunderbolt.. LTE is working as well.. It gets full 3G & 4G.. The 4G still displays as just G because it was a GSM base I used to get it going and also I don't know jack shit about xml's lol and I know they need to be edited accordingly for the ID's that are called for what images to be used for displaying the data connection it receives.. Pretty much is confused with LTE because no other phone ever ran MIUI with an LTE connection.. Anyways I'm going to be working on it regardless so because I'm obsessed with MIUI lol and if you will be doing so as well then why not do it together... Hit me up on here if you want, or hit me on GTalk [email protected] Also shoot me a call or text if all else fails lol 631-338-4396!


----------



## ejackson (Jun 27, 2011)

DroidVicious said:


> What's good dude!! Hey I'm thinking maybe we get down on this together?? I got MIUI working on the HTC Thunderbolt.. LTE is working as well.. It gets full 3G & 4G.. The 4G still displays as just G because it was a GSM base I used to get it going and also I don't know jack shit about xml's lol and I know they need to be edited accordingly for the ID's that are called for what images to be used for displaying the data connection it receives.. Pretty much is confused with LTE because no other phone ever ran MIUI with an LTE connection.. Anyways I'm going to be working on it regardless so because I'm obsessed with MIUI lol and if you will be doing so as well then why not do it together... Hit me up on here if you want, or hit me on GTalk [email protected] Also shoot me a call or text if all else fails lol 631-338-4396!


this is exactly what I wanna see, MIUI on my shiny new galnex. I think the two of you would kick some a33 together!

Git'r'done

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

DroidVicious said:


> What's good dude!! Hey I'm thinking maybe we get down on this together?? I got MIUI working on the HTC Thunderbolt.. LTE is working as well.. It gets full 3G & 4G.. The 4G still displays as just G because it was a GSM base I used to get it going and also I don't know jack shit about xml's lol and I know they need to be edited accordingly for the ID's that are called for what images to be used for displaying the data connection it receives.. Pretty much is confused with LTE because no other phone ever ran MIUI with an LTE connection.. Anyways I'm going to be working on it regardless so because I'm obsessed with MIUI lol and if you will be doing so as well then why not do it together... Hit me up on here if you want, or hit me on GTalk [email protected] Also shoot me a call or text if all else fails lol 631-338-4396!


Sent you a request. Thanks for the help man.

EDIT: Post will be updated anytime now will a DOWNLOAD!! Everything that I say is broken in the OP, is broken in this release.

DroidVicious, and I will now be working together.


----------



## ejackson (Jun 27, 2011)

Webst3r said:


> Sent you a request. Thanks for the help man.
> 
> EDIT: Post will be updated anytime now will a DOWNLOAD!! Everything that I say is broken in the OP, is broken in this release.
> 
> DroidVicious, and I will now be working together.


 Sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cpark_12 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think I'm in love...this is awesome!

Sent from my GNEX using Tapatalk


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

OP updated with download link.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

this is the only rom I want on my nexus.


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

DroidVicious will have a much more improved version tonight.


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

Agreed, I'm holding out a bit to purchase the nexus. But this will definitely will be on there.


----------



## Nazgul07 (Sep 22, 2011)

If the version later tonight has nav buttons, I may be convinced to finally unlock my nexus. I love MIUI.


----------

